# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  What is off-beach dress code?

## nancy bunch

Will be visiting Negril for first time in November. I've read elsewhere that although shorts are acceptable on the beaches they are not commonly worn in town. Also saw that jeans are frowned upon as well. Is this true and what is recommended wear for around town? Sundresses? Appreciate any input.

----------


## Packrat

Any clothes are appropriate. Negril is a true beach town and to each their own, I have never see anyone looked down upon based on their attire. If you are staying at an AI, many of them have dress codes for dining, certain bars and some of the theme nights but that is not how the rest of Negril rolls. Hope this helps

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Negril is very casual. I've been going for years and always wear shorts and tees. Jeans are just too hot. This is not a fancy town!

----------


## nancy bunch

Thanks, that is what I was hoping to hear!  No AI, staying at CCLP.

----------


## Craig123

There are some restaurants like Sweet Spice that adhere to the outdated and misunderstood "we hate hippies" rule of no shoes no shirt no service. Truth be known, that was a class instituted rule in the 1960's designed to punish those that were a perceived threat to the "ruling" class.

You may also be asked to leave some stores when shirtless. Shorts, shoes (sandles) and a shirt is pretty much universally accepted in all stores and most restaurants. Fine dining is another story. Best dress up a little for that. Golf attire or better.

----------


## captaind

This is the usual evening dress:

----------


## johng

I have been to Negril more than 40 times last time being in 2012 and have never ever heard about any dress codes to be followed except as some have suggested, in AI Dining Rooms or a High End restaurant. That is what is so cool about Negril is that everybody is accepted despite their looks, color, creed, etc.... many places that were around long ago  (The Wharf Club Restaurant, Negril Yacht Club, Pee Wee's, etc...) were pretty much swim trucks / shorts, bikini's T-shirts, whatever works. The only thing I can remember was that the Jamaicans (Negril locals) were not keen on nude sunbathing on their property but nowadays I guess that depends on where you stay and what the hotel rules are. Water shoes are helpful as there are sea urchins and sharp coral in some places that can cut your feet pretty bad. Giving clothes to less fortunate Jamaicans before you leave JA can forge a friendship to last a lifetime!!!

----------


## NoWorries4 me

> This is the usual evening dress:


Hey Cap, I'll be looking for you.  You'll stick out like a sore thumb! And BTW you clean up nicely!

----------


## billndonna

> This is the usual evening dress:


Laughed my ass off when i saw this,good job Cap!!

----------


## billndonna

We bum around in shorts and i always wear a shirt so people don't try and drag me into the sea and throw water on me. Swim wear most of the time and she wears a sundress alot or a nice wrap over a bathing suit, so if we hit a swim up bar we can take a dip and enjoy some cold ones.Never been turned away from any place we have gone.

----------


## KitchenBeeotch

I remember last year before my 1st trip to Negril I asked on this forum if Catcha had hair dryers.  I didn't really understand the answers I got until I went.  I ended up buying a big floppy hat the 2nd day we were there and I don't think I brushed my hair for the rest of they time.   :Big Grin:   We booked our next trip within a month after we got home.  Once you go, you know!   :Smile:

----------


## Limo Mon

Leave the bling at home pack less clothes and take more cash. NEVER EXCHANGE MONEY IN THE PARKING LOT!

----------


## negrilsand

All the dining in Negril is "fine" but I have never heard of any dress code except at some of the AI and those just ask for collared shirts and perhaps no shorts(but pants just in case of smart alex remarks) for men. What do people classify as upscale or fine dining in Negril? Fine dining with a dress code is even hard to find in Mobay. Some restaurants do appreciate a fine wallet and/or credit card.

----------


## Lady Jane

Negril, the Capitol of Casual

----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## BMP

The sign above says it all...

----------


## Jammin Jamaica Tours

Greetings from Negril.......The Capital of Casual!

We here in Negril, want our friends and visitors to be at ease and comfortable during your stay on our beautiful Island. There is an abundance of town people and tourists alike strolling, shopping, sightseeing, sampling food and having fun in shorts, jeans, sun dresses, bathing suits and cover ups. Visit us at Negril.com or checkout our website. Welcome and enjoy all the flava Negril has to offer. www.colemankjamminjamaicatours.com

Jane Gauthier, Administrative Assistant
Coleman K Jammin Jamaica Tours

----------


## saeyedoc

When we stay on the beach and wander up it for dinner, I don't even bother to bring shoes most places.

----------


## nancy bunch

like your sense of humor, Captain D!

----------


## nancy bunch

love your suggestion of giving back, johng!

----------


## Kevin, PA

I actually dress more casual in Negril then home. I won't leave the house wearing a tank undershirt ("WB") on but in negril its often what I where all afternoon.

----------


## hey_mon

Nancy bunch, if you are staying at CCLP then you will find your bathing suit will be your daytime attire as they have some of the best beach, and a sundress in your beach bag and beach hat will come in handy thru out the day!!  Anything goes in the evening.....and I do agree with Limo man!!  Less bling and clothes and more cash!!  And every woman may agree on this, or not, because we all love our shoes but trust me, less is more here as well.  Spent most evenings wandering the beach in bare feet carrying the same pair of flip flops!  Shoes occupy much needed bathing suit space I have come to realize.

----------

